# Triptorelin



## Supra (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys been a while since I made a post, but needed to post this as it could help a lot of people and move us forward with advancement in PCT after a cycle. 

I cant imagine doing it any other way then with triptorelin. After my last cycle, I struggled with getting my HTPA restored. Even after an aggressive PCT with clomid/nolva/torem still felt like shit after PCT..I didn't know what to do and a buddy told me about this stuff.  Did some research and after a few hours I was convinced this was what I needed and I ordered it.

I did 100mcg all at once, that is the saturation dose. That very same day a few hours later I started feeling better, I started feeling like I was coming out of that black cloud then the next day better then before and so on till I am here today realizing that I would have been depressed and feeling like crapwithout it. I will post some links about a guy that used steroids for 10 years and a doctor got his HTPA going with a single dose of 100MCG and he got his libido back as well. I can say to mine has returned in the same way.

The labs that were done before I used the trip my testosterone was at 435ng after PCT not that high but not that low...still felt bad..My base level test is usually 575-600ng. I have not retested since starting as I felt no need since I am feeling a lot better. I cant tell you how hard the depression hit after the cycle..but finally this got me past it. I think Ill get new labs done in a few weeks as I am starting back on the growth soon but I'm fairly certain my FSH and LH was in the tank as well though based on how bad I was feeling. I did not have my FSH and LH tested post cycle but from the symptoms I was having, they must have been very low.

Some people say you can just use this no need for PCT drugs, others say use this as a kick start to PCT. Do you own research and decide whats best for you though. Anyways MPR has a bunch of clinical data on it as well so feel free to read up. Im glad that I was able to get it from them as they are a board sponser. Thank you MPR!

I hope this can help some people as it helped me greatly and I don't know where I would be without it. 

Happy to share some links.

*http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/products/TRIPTORELIN-(-GNRH)-100-mcgs.html

http://www.ergo-log.com/triptorelin.html*

*"Single dose of triptorelin gets bodybuilder’s hormones going again
Italian endocrinologists managed to restore the natural testosterone production of a bodybuilder whose sex hormone production had shut down after 13 years of taking steroids. All they had to do was give the 34-year-old man a single dose of 100 micrograms triptorelin. An article by the researchers, who work at the University of Brescia, was published recently in Fertility & Sterility.

The bodybuilder went to a doctor in September 2008 because he was depressed, had no energy and had lost all interest in sex. He told the doctor he’d been using steroids since he was 21.

The guy took 10-week courses. Typically he would inject a daily 25 mg nandrolone and 25 mg stanozolol for the first 8 weeks, and follow it with 2 weeks of 50 mg mesterolone daily [say: primo]. The following week he would take 50 mg clomid daily, and for the last week he’d inject himself three times with 2000 IE hCG.

Well, that’s what the doctors reported. Probably the man took hCG first and clomid after. What’s more the doses sound very responsible to us. If bodybuilders tell doctors how much steroids they’ve been using, in our experience you need to triple the doses.

How many courses the man took each year is also not mentioned in the article.

The bodybuilder did jack up his doses from 2005 to 2008. During the 8 weeks that he injected stanozolol and nandrolone, he also started to use boldenone, injecting an average of 50 mg per day for a period of 3 weeks. And that’s where it went wrong, according to the blood tests. The doctors examined the guy in September, but decided to just observe for a few months. A damaged axis often just needs time to recover. But when the doctors examined the bodybuilder’s blood again in January 2009, there had been hardly any improvement.

The doctors decided to treat the guy with the GnRH analogue triptorelin. GnRH is a hormone that consists of only 10 amino acids. It is produced in the brain by the hypothalamus and stimulates the production of FSH and LH by the pituitary gland. The hormones travel in the blood to the sex glands, where they get these to produce testosterone.

The bodybuilder responded immediately to the hormone treatment. Within several minutes the concentration of LH and FSH in his blood had risen.


The doctors saw the bodybuilder 10 days later. His energy had returned and the testosterone concentration in his blood had risen to 7 ng/ml. Another three weeks later, his testosterone level was still normal, and his libido had returned too."*


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

glad you had a good exp. with it.  Hopefully others will give it a try in pct


----------



## PFM (Dec 19, 2012)

I want to see your latest blood work before I comment. I do have one question, how long after last injection did you take bloods to produce the 435ng's result?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2012)

Ive seen numerous accounts and read pages and pages of bro's trying this and it does squat (same results with or without other pct included...with or without trip).theres one case where it worked and thats what you quoted on the bottom...
Im at work but ill look for links later

To good to be true.....because its not


----------



## Supra (Dec 19, 2012)

PFM said:


> I want to see your latest blood work before I comment. I do have one question, how long after last injection did you take bloods to produce the 435ng's result?



435ng was 6 weeks post cycle.



Popeye50 said:


> Ive seen numerous accounts and read pages and pages of bro's trying this and it does squat (same results with or without other pct included...with or without trip).theres one case where it worked and thats what you quoted on the bottom...
> Im at work but ill look for links later
> 
> To good to be true.....because its not



I just have seen it working for me. I feel a lot better then I did and it didnt start till after I dosed myself with this stuff. My muscles are much fuller and not as flat as they where post cycle. Ill post new blood work when I get it.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 19, 2012)

So a one time dose of 100mcg does this?


----------



## Supra (Dec 19, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> So a one time dose of 100mcg does this?



What what I have read, yes.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 20, 2012)

I tried the trip once way back when I was on ology and it was a big thing. Everyone was trying it. User@204 was buying it and sending it to bros in agreement they would get blood work done....the results were, well, exactly opposite of what all the articles said. It didnt do shit for me. Its a transient compound anyway so even if it does boost your levels they will come back down. If it worked for you then thats good but everyone else Ive known to use trip didnt get shit out of it. Lets just say the trip phase died as quickly as it was born.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 20, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I tried the trip once way back when I was on ology and it was a big thing. Everyone was trying it. User@204 was buying it and sending it to bros in agreement they would get blood work done....the results were, well, exactly opposite of what all the articles said. It didnt do shit for me. Its a transient compound anyway so even if it does boost your levels they will come back down. If it worked for you then thats good but everyone else Ive known to use trip didnt get shit out of it. Lets just say the trip phase died as quickly as it was born.



Damn, really killed this thread...hahahahah


----------



## Supra (Dec 20, 2012)

Its all trial and error I guess. I hope for the best.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL @ chris

OP...hey brotha if it worked for ya then roll with it


----------

